# Rockets to play with Top Four



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Projected Starters:
PF---Kelvin Cato (16 minutes in PF, 16 minutes in C)
SF---Rice
C----Yao (32 minutes)
SG---Mobley
PG---Francis

What is good: 
1. Yao will not have fouls trouble.
2. When Yao takes outside shots, Cato will rebound.

What is bad:
can't run the court quickly

Note: to play with Mavs, Kings, Lakers and Spurs only.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> Projected Starters:
> PF---Kelvin Cato (16 minutes in PF, 16 minutes in C)
> SF---Rice
> ...


They are stunting Eddie Griffin's growth. Its plain redicolous that Francis doesnt avg 10 assts with the players around him and that Griffin doesnt get the ball or play alot for that matter


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

This post is to play with Top Four. Griffin' growth is different issue. Griffin can't play against Webber, Dirk and Duncan. Rockets need Cato to defend Shaq, too.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i say the entire season lets split ming and cato's minutes equally. maybe they could play a little together but not much. this way ming will play about 24 minutes a game so he can still affect every game but stay rested at the same time. remember, it has been a long time since he has had a rest from basketball. and would you rather him play big minutes now or in the playoffs? i say playoffs and think that has been part of the reason rudy t hasn't been playing yao as much as the fans would like.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

good point. again, this is to play with top four.

for entire season, i agree, yao should play 24 to 28 minutes.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> This post is to play with Top Four. Griffin' growth is different issue. Griffin can't play against Webber, Dirk and Duncan. Rockets need Cato to defend Shaq, too.


Why cant he??? He is only a couple inches shorter than Webber and if I can remember last season against the mavs. One of his bigger games came against Dirk


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I doubt his experience and physically strength to against Duncan-like players.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

IMO the top 4 players in the NBA are 
Shaq, Duncan, Webber and Dirk. I think Griffin is about 20 years old.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> Projected Starters:
> PF---Kelvin Cato (16 minutes in PF, 16 minutes in C)
> SF---Rice
> C----Yao (32 minutes)
> ...


Hmmm...I am not a big fan of Cato, but he's big and tough and if you're only thinking about the defense that sounds good to me. I honestly don't think Griffin can match up with Duncan or Nowitzki, but I haven't seen him play that much, so I am not sure, and when we play against Oneal we'll sure need Yao, Cato and maybe other dozen players in the court at the same time to stop the beast.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

IMO Rockets have no chance to beat Lakers with the exception of Rice and Mobley accurate volumn shooting.


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

Here is the way to stop Shaq if you are the Rockets. You oput Cato on Shaq and try to body him up. Yao will be playing helpside defense which would put him really close to the basket. Shaq hardly ever pump fakes the ball. Once Yao sees that Shaq is a bout to put a move(baby hook,drop step) he can step out and either force the pass or block the shot. The key is for Cato though to not let Shaq get the ball in the paint.

On offense you have to be relentless and take it to Shaq everytime. Make the big man work on defense!


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Rockets have a chance next season, not now.


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> Rockets have a chance next season, not now.


I think the mtto for this team should be : "get YAO the ball"

because when he gets it he is working wonders with it


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

And he should take at least 10 shots a game, not 5.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> IMO Rockets have no chance to beat Lakers with the exception of Rice and Mobley accurate volumn shooting.


I may be missing something here......but didn't the Rockets beat the Lakers already this year?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i don't really think that cato on dirk is a very good matchup for the rockets. would much prefer to see griffen or thomas in that matchup.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Oh, to have options! Isn't it grand. A player for each situation.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Tell me this who is the Rockets best SHOT BLOCKER???


----------



## Azadre (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mduke</b>!
> 
> 
> I may be missing something here......but didn't the Rockets beat the Lakers already this year?


Yeah, what makes every one think we can't beat the lakers? Hell, yao shot 100% that night.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> i don't really think that cato on dirk is a very good matchup for the rockets. would much prefer to see griffen or thomas in that matchup.


Why? more detail needed.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> 
> 
> Why? more detail needed.


cato is too slow to guard dirk. and when dirk takes cato out onto the perimeter(and cato would have to follow because dirk can shoot) then the rockets would lose all the advantages of him being in there.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

Yao is there to rebound. Bradley or Lafrentz can't rebound. 

Offensive: When Rice, mobley and francis shoot the ball outside,
Yao and Cato get offensive rebounds.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> Yao is there to rebound. Bradley or Lafrentz can't rebound.
> 
> Offensive: When Rice, mobley and francis shoot the ball outside,
> Yao and Cato get offensive rebounds.


but cato would get killed on d. dirk would take him to the perimeter and then go around him. if cato doesn't come out then dirk will shoot. on offense the rockets would have the strength advantage but with the dallas zone it wouldn't be as good for houston. i think it would be more of an advantage for dallas than houston when dirk is playing pf.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

good points. thanks.

Mavs are just better than Rockets.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

when lafrentz takes outside shot, Yao follows. Griffin and rice can't rebound because Dirk is there.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> when lafrentz takes outside shot, Yao follows. Griffin and rice can't rebound because Dirk is there.


griffin can rebound but thats still a good point. i think that cato should only play pf against the mavs if dallas decides to go big with bradley, lafrenz, and dirk all in the game at the same time. that way cato can guard bradley(or lafrenz), yao can guard the other one, and griffin or thomas can guard dirk. then the griffin or thomas will be able to challenge dirk and not have to worry about him going around them for a layup(since ming or cato would always be somewhere near the basket). i don't think any team will ever be able to matchup perfectly with the mavs. they have too many weapons.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

Kings are still better than Mavs. Webber and Divac make other players better. 
Spurs can take care of Mavs, too.
then Lakers


----------



## Azadre (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> Kings are still better than Mavs. Webber and Divac make other players better.
> Spurs can take care of Mavs, too.
> then Lakers


I don't think the spurs could take the mavs, but they could take the lakers.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

IMO Ginobili is the top 5 guard in the NBA. He is not in good shape. That 27 years old 290 ibs "Mogorean Beef" may knock down some big guys.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> IMO Ginobili is the top 5 guard in the NBA. He is not in good shape. That 27 years old 290 ibs "Mogorean Beef" may knock down some big guys.



Please help me understand you and where you are coming from. What do you mean????????


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> good points. thanks.
> 
> Mavs are just better than Rockets.


Your point is? The Mavs are better than about every team in the league......


----------

